# VIC: Glenelg River - Multiple Mulloway. (Pics and Video)



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll be short and sweet cos it's late.

Conditions were partly cloudy. Time fished was between 6 and 9pm.

Latched onto 4 mulloway over 3hrs of fishing at my usual spot on the Glenelg River. 
All were caught on unweighted pilchards.

First was 54cm:








Released unharmed.

Bream were plentiful with more than a dozen of around this size landed:








You can see how still it was too, in the water's near-mirror surface.

Second mully was 59cm. Released unharmed.
Third mully was 52cm. Released unharmed.

I didn't get any stills of the those two, but I did get their captures and the 4th on video:






Some stills of the 4th fish's battle:









And defeat:









He was the biggest of the night at a Vic-legal 74cm.


















Almost didn't go out tonight because I've been feeling off-colour the past couple of days. 
Glad I changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys are killing it down there. How close to the mouth of the river do you fish and are these fish along the beach as well?


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Great days fishing Mcbigg, and on the new moon? to i did not think they would bite on a new moon. Looks like the Glenelg is firing now, hope to get down myself over Christmas. Just spent 4hrs on Corio bay for 1 48cm flathead


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

All Hail, the KING is back again!!!
Great work and loved the video, think you should be the next contender for the NEW "Welcome to my local" McBigg.
Are they a whole pilly you are using, how are you hooking them?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

No more please   here I am grounded for the weekend getting the house and garden in top shape for chrissy and you show a report like that ,its not fair I tell you    
Seriously mate welldone and good to see that beautiful river fireing again

cheers cruiser


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

God i'll be very happy when i catch my first and you go out and catch four :shock: :shock:

ALL HAIL JEW KING :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Kitfox said:


> How close to the mouth of the river do you fish and are these fish along the beach as well?


Not very close to the mouth where I fish. I'm about 15-20kms upstream of the mouth.
Apparently big jews haunt the beaches either side of the mouth, but as I don't surf fish, I've never tried for them. And it's usually far too rough to get the kayak out off that beach.
Other people I know fish with success down in the lower estuary and mouth of the river below Nelson. I've tried it a few times but never really had success there myself. Upstream has plenty more shelter from the elements too, with 10-15metre cliffs to hide under. I'm not a big fan of the wind.



sliderman said:


> Great days fishing Mcbigg, and on the new moon? to i did not think they would bite on a new moon. Looks like the Glenelg is firing now, hope to get down myself over Christmas. Just spent 4hrs on Corio bay for 1 48cm flathead


Yeah, they're being a bit silly this year. My current theory is that an overcast day will greatly increase the chances of a mully, more than a moon will. Don't know if there's anything to it, but I've never seemed to have much luck when it's been bright and sunny. My two greatest results (7 and 9 caught) both came on days where I caught a rainbow on film, and hence some cloud activity. So, cloudy days seem the go at the moment.



ELM said:


> Are they a whole pilly you are using, how are you hooking them?


I am using whole pillies so far this year. (last year I fished mainly half pillies).
I have two 5/0 hooks rigged (snelled, i think) about 10cm apart on 30lb leader. The end hook goes through the eye of the pilly. The other hook goes in about 2/3 of the way down the pilly, finished with a half hitch of the leader around the tail of the pilchard.
The bream are so prolific at the moment that it literally takes 15seconds for them to strip the pilchard, so it is a constant game of cast 1 rod out, retrieve the other, re-bait it, cast out, retrieve the other now empty rig and repeat process. It's rarely just sitting around with nothing happening that's for sure.

23 to go to get my century. Wonder if I can crack it before New Years. One thing I do know....

I'll give it a bloody good shot!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Kitfox said:


> You guys are killing it down there. How close to the mouth of the river do you fish and are these fish along the beach as well?


Its many years ago now but we used to stop at Nelson on our way back from the Kingston surf fishing comp, we caught small mullet on the inside of the mouth, if the mouth was open we would fish the river with the live mullet if the mouth was closed and surf conditions ok, we would fish the surf. Had some ok results from there, nothing like McBigg though!


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done mate,and a cracking vid.
I reckon the the Mcbig Mull Tours would be just about booked out.
Good luck in the vidoe comp.
Merry xmas .
Cheers


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

mcbigg said:


> My current theory is that an overcast day will greatly increase the chances of a mully, more than a moon will. Don't know if there's anything to it, but I've never seemed to have much luck when it's been bright and sunny.


Backed up that theory last night. Conditions were sunny, sky was cloudless. 
Bream were still plentiful, mulloway were absent.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

2 weeks until the tempo arrives then once i work out HTF to get it on.off the roof of the patrol i will come and test your theory


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

There are such a beautiful fish!

I reckon they always have a surprised look on their faces, like, "I cant believe HE caught me!"


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I see your name and I see the location and I know I'm just going to feel like your rubbing my nose in it with the ease that you seem to get these buggery and after I read the post I keep asking myself









I Need a Holiday and I Need to have one down your way









Great going Mcbigg you definitely earn the name of the "Mullie Whisperer"  ;-)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I Need a Holiday


----------



## fisherbrian (Dec 17, 2009)

how ya going mate . very nice work on the jewies ;-) 
me and a mate are going up there tomorw ( boxing day) to try our luck. 
any tips about fishin the glenelg...
cheers brian


----------

